# Knife of my dreams



## chemikle

So it all started with an idea, after 1 month of hard work it is done , here are some specs
Hand forged
80CRV2 Finnish Krupp high carbon steel
Zero degree scandi grind 
59-60HRC hardness 
Gaboon Ebony handle
Brass pins , tube and 0.5mm spacers
Covered with 5 coats of boiled linseed oil
Tapered tang
21cm from bottom to tip , 10cm recurve blade , 3,2mm thick
Best quality Polish veg tan leather sheath with basket weave decorations, burnished and covered with natural beeswax
I also think about making a matching huge ferro rod if the buyer will want one

Your honest opinion is more than welcome , just consider that it was all hand made , all made with files even the bevel , only power tool used was a drill to make holes


----------



## Kauboy

Fine work my friend!
I love that grip contour and have always been a fan of the scandi grind.


----------



## ekim

I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all. Glad your happy though.............


----------



## Kauboy

ekim said:


> I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all. Glad your happy though.............


He didn't say it was the knife of *your* dreams. :roll:


----------



## Urinal Cake

chemikle said:


> So it all started with an idea, after 1 month of hard work it is done , here are some specs
> Hand forged
> 80CRV2 Finnish Krupp high carbon steel
> Zero degree scandi grind
> 59-60HRC hardness
> Gaboon Ebony handle
> Brass pins , tube and 0.5mm spacers
> Covered with 5 coats of boiled linseed oil
> Tapered tang
> 21cm from bottom to tip , 10cm recurve blade , 3,2mm thick
> Best quality Polish veg tan leather sheath with basket weave decorations, burnished and covered with natural beeswax
> I also think about making a matching huge ferro rod if the buyer will want one
> 
> Your honest opinion is more than welcome , just consider that it was all hand made , all made with files even the bevel , only power tool used was a drill to make holes





ekim said:


> I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all. Glad your happy though.............


It takes a lot of effort to make a knife and yours paid off!
I like the high beveled edge make it easier to sharpen. What grit id you use for your final?
I always like 800 wet/dry after a 600 primary.


----------



## Robie

ekim said:


> I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all. Glad your happy though.............


Amazing.

Just amazing.


----------



## Urinal Cake

ekim said:


> i've seen better dreams, not impressed at all. Glad your happy though.............


ouch!


----------



## Chiefster23

It seems like a pretty damned fine knife to me! And the fact that it was hand made just amazes me. Chemikle does very nice work and should be very proud of himself. Anyone who has any skills with hand tools can recognize quality workmanship.


----------



## ekim

Sorry, didn't know if I don't care for something I can either say I like it or I'm not aloud to say anything. I never said it was bad or not a good workmanship, I just said not my taste. Get over your selves. Did he not ask for opinions????? Read his whole post before jumping on someone for their response.


----------



## Robie

ekim said:


> Sorry, didn't know if I don't care for something I can either say I like it or I'm not aloud to say anything. *I never said it was bad or not a good workmanship, I just said not my taste*. Get over your selves. Did he not ask for opinions????? Read his whole post before jumping on someone for their response.


No...you didn't say that.

You said *"I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all." *

Not impressed, in this case would absolutely mean...not impressed with the workmanship....not impressed with what was done with all hand tools...what else would a reader take from your slight?

Maybe you should have read the whole thing....or your reply.


----------



## StratMaster

@chemikle thanks for posting these pics, I enjoyed seeing your knife and sheath very much. Although I was in the knife business for many years, I never learned to custom make my own... I could never do anything like that. I am sure you are proud of making such a useful and good looking tool!
Best regards...


----------



## Ragnarök

Stfu ekim. 

Nice work chemikle, what would you charge for it? 

I bet a lot of us here would be interested in a video showing it’s durability. Always have liked your work btw. keep it going.


----------



## Hemi45

Good on you, bro! I'm sure that won't be your last project - enjoy and keep us posted.


----------



## Kauboy

ekim said:


> Sorry, didn't know if I don't care for something I can either say I like it or I'm not aloud to say anything. I never said it was bad or not a good workmanship, I just said not my taste. Get over your selves. Did he not ask for opinions????? Read his whole post before jumping on someone for their response.


Having, and expressing, your own opinion is fine.
What you lack is tact.


----------



## jimb1972

Well executed, looks like a good bushcrafting knife similar to a Mora. I prefer a taller blade with more of a curved edge with no recurve more like a skinner. Not my dream knife, but still damn nice work and a good utilitarian design.


----------



## ekim

Kauboy said:


> Having, and expressing, your own opinion is fine.
> What you lack is tact.


I didn't call him anything bad, didn't curse at him, nor did I degrade his work, in fact I didn't do anything other than say it's not my taste. Were is the lack of tact. Again, some people need to get over themselves.


----------



## chemikle

Ragnarök said:


> Stfu ekim.
> 
> Nice work chemikle, what would you charge for it?
> 
> I bet a lot of us here would be interested in a video showing it's durability. Always have liked your work btw. keep it going.


www.etsy.com/shop/BushcraftShop here you can see everything


----------



## chemikle

Thank you very much everyone , means a lot and much appreciate it !
I tested it battoned through dry walnut handle material across the grain , then I did the brass rod test with pushing it against it with all force to test for chips and then ended it with small feathersticks and then shaved my hand so it did everything it was ment to do


----------



## Kauboy

ekim said:


> I didn't call him anything bad, didn't curse at him, nor did I degrade his work, in fact I didn't do anything other than say it's not my taste. Were is the lack of tact. Again, some people need to get over themselves.


Try a different perspective.
He spent hours with hand tools to craft a fully functional knife, with grips and a beautiful leather sheath... again BY HAND, and you basically said it was shit.
"I've seen better" "not impressed at all"

We've all seen amazing hand-crafted knives. That does NOT mean what he did is not a significant achievement, or that it is not something worth admiration.
By all means, if you want to give a shot to creating your own knife that appeals to you, please do so, post it here, and we can all tell you how we don't like it.

Honestly dude, there's a way to say you don't like something without denigrating the craftsmanship involved. *THAT* is tact.


----------



## Chiefster23

^^^ what he said. ^^^


----------



## Urinal Cake

Robie said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Just amazing.





ekim said:


> Sorry, didn't know if I don't care for something I can either say I like it or I'm not aloud to say anything. I never said it was bad or not a good workmanship, I just said not my taste. Get over your selves. Did he not ask for opinions????? Read his whole post before jumping on someone for their response.





Robie said:


> No...you didn't say that.
> 
> You said *"I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all." *
> 
> Not impressed, in this case would absolutely mean...not impressed with the workmanship....not impressed with what was done with all hand tools...what else would a reader take from your slight?
> 
> Maybe you should have read the whole thing....or your reply.





Kauboy said:


> Having, and expressing, your own opinion is fine.
> What you lack is tact.


My Mother, always said if I had nothing nice to say.... Shut your Fokkin' mouth"
Mom was a sweet lady...


----------



## ekim

Urinal Cake said:


> My Mother, always said if I had nothing nice to say.... Shut your Fokkin' mouth"
> Mom was a sweet lady...


Did you miss the part where he asked for opinions? I guess we have many liberal posters here who read minds/what people mean not what they actually wrote. You didn't understand what your Mother said either it seems! Reading 101, words mean things, but not what you want them to mean. Enjoy your play time. Later.............


----------



## The Tourist

Robie said:


> Maybe you should have read the whole thing....or your reply.


Don't worry about the comment, there's one in every crowd. To build a knife--that's handle, blade, sheath and a polished edge--takes many talents.

I just sharpen knives, and learning the angles, how a distal taper effects your approach, how some alloys always have a foggy look, and which stones polish which steels took me several years to learn.

I buy the biggest magic markers I can find. I'll bet most novices don't know why.


----------



## Robie

ekim said:


> Did you miss the part where he asked for opinions? I guess we have many liberal posters here who read minds/what people mean not what they actually wrote. You didn't understand what your Mother said either it seems! Reading 101, words mean things, but not what you want them to mean. Enjoy your play time. Later.............





> "I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all."





> Opinions welcome


I don't care for the shape of the handle...I prefer mine a little beefier...

I don't care for the wood you chose for the handle...I would prefer Osage orange

I don't care for the smoothness of the handle...I like to feel some friction

I don't care for the grind of the blade...I prefer less of an angle

I don't care for the tip...I prefer a drop point

I don't care for the sheath...I don't like all the artwork

I don't care for the rivets you used

Those are opinions.

*"I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all." * is just plain arrogant and foolish.


----------



## ekim

Robie said:


> I don't care for the shape of the handle...I prefer mine a little beefier...
> 
> I don't care for the wood you chose for the handle...I would prefer Osage orange
> 
> I don't care for the smoothness of the handle...I like to feel some friction
> 
> I don't care for the grind of the blade...I prefer less of an angle
> 
> I don't care for the tip...I prefer a drop point
> 
> I don't care for the sheath...I don't like all the artwork
> 
> I don't care for the rivets you used
> 
> Those are opinions.
> 
> *"I've seen better dreams, not impressed at all." * is just plain arrogant and foolish.


You got the arrogant part right, but the foolish part is about you, because you must think I give a big rats behind what you think. That's not an opinion it's a fact.


----------



## Urinal Cake

ekim said:


> Did you miss the part where he asked for opinions? I guess we have many liberal posters here who read minds/what people mean not what they actually wrote. You didn't understand what your Mother said either it seems! Reading 101, words mean things, but not what you want them to mean. Enjoy your play time. Later.............


Brother, This ain't the hill you want to die on... Call in the choppers for a dust-off and live to fight another day.
I'm not your advisory 
But your post had hair on it and nobody is going to eat it.


----------



## Urinal Cake

The Tourist said:


> Don't worry about the comment, there's one in every crowd. To build a knife--that's handle, blade, sheath and a polished edge--takes many talents.
> 
> I just sharpen knives, and learning the angles, how a distal taper effects your approach, how some alloys always have a foggy look, and which stones polish which steels took me several years to learn.
> 
> I buy the biggest magic markers I can find. I'll bet most novices don't know why.


Black Sharpies are your friend when it comes to sharpening knives and painting mustaches on drunk buddies, that pass out!


----------



## ekim

If some one asks for opinions and you give your opinion then someone says you might get in trouble for giving your opinion makes no sense, but let whom ever do what ever they feel is necessary!


----------



## Urinal Cake

ekim said:


> If some one asks for opinions and you give your opinion then someone says you might get in trouble for giving your opinion makes no sense, but let whom ever do what ever they feel is necessary!


You have had a duty/chance to retreat and yet you chose to dig your heels in, I for one am perplexed.
I've not seen a single member take your side here.
Apologize and put this crap to bed already!
Your comments were rude and disrespectful.
If it wasn't your cup of tea you should have moved on to the next thread, not give your negative feelings on the board.
I can't make it any clearer for you.
I've explained it, but sure as hell, can't make you understand it.
Hopefully you will walk away from this cluster fok, with your dignity in tact.


----------



## StratMaster

Something I had to learn over time: If the hole you're standing in keeps getting deeper, STOP DIGGING.
Myself, from time to time I'm perfectly capable of saying something which, in retrospect, turns out a bit ill-advised.
I usually would say something like "OK, maybe that was a little over the top" or "you know, I never thought about it that way... sorry".
Or even "Had a few bourbons last night, so don't take me too seriously" (this is my favorite).
Doesn't hurt a bit.


----------



## ekim

I stand by my posts, let the chips fall where they may. This isn't a popularity thread, it's about a knife someone made and posted on here. One would assume they wanted opinions about the knife, yes/no? I gave my opinion.


----------



## Robie

> One would assume they wanted opinions about the knife, yes/no? I gave my opinion.


One must assume then, because your statement was so broad, *Not impressed at all*...you have no appreciation for craftsmanship, talent or dedication.

This knife looks pretty flawless, especially considering how it was made. But that doesn't impress you at all.

The fact that someone took the time to design, gather materials and make it happen...all by hand...doesn't impress you at all.

I guess it also doesn't impress you at all that chemikle is a hell of a woodsman. He not only talks the talk but walks the walk.

It makes one wonder...what kind of a hand-made knife with this level of fit and finish, in the $250 range...would impress you at all.

I'm done wasting my time with this fool.


----------



## ekim

I not that foolish, wouldn't pay 250.00 for a knife, I'm just not into knives that much,but that's just me. $250 will get me a weapon that is more usable at short and longer ranges.


----------



## The Tourist

ekim said:


> I not that foolish, wouldn't pay 250.00 for a knife, I'm just not into knives that much,but that's just me. $250 will get me a weapon that is more usable at short and longer ranges.


Okay, this I understand as a knife salesman.

When I first hung my shingle as a sharpener it was at the old Gander Mountain next to East Towne Mall. I'd see guys come in all the time, buy a Weatherby and a top of the line Leupold scope and then ask me what the best knife they could get for nine dollars. In many ways I do the same thing, I buy top of the line Harley boots, but my blue jeans could be ten years old. It's a guy thing.

Right now I carry two knives, a Kizer and a Kershaw Barge. And while I pay 15.75 for the Barge, it's the better knife, in fact, it's one of the best knives I've ever owned--and I have Emerson-Protechs.

Look at it this way, knives mean many things to different people. But for preppers we should consider that a knife is a tool first and foremost. The member here who made his knife from scratch built in features to serve him and enhance his life. He should be applauded for that alone. Why don't you draw the knife you would build with features built for your life, then do a compare and contrast.


----------



## 7515

Chemikle- nice design. I am a fan for tooled leather sheaths. I see no point in the cheap nylon one that come with most blades 
Good overall length, well done my friend, well done.


----------



## MtMoriah

Is the back of the knife thick enough for batoning firewood, for example?

I know you can get a variety of firesteel sizes (ferro rods) from FireSteel.com which is a very reputable company.


----------



## chemikle

MtMoriah said:


> Is the back of the knife thick enough for batoning firewood, for example?
> 
> I know you can get a variety of firesteel sizes (ferro rods) from FireSteel.com which is a very reputable company.


Yes it is and it has been tested 
I use 1/2x6 inch ferro rod blanks for my ferro rods


----------



## chemikle

Thank you everyone for your nice words , really means a lot and I appreciate it a lot.
Stop arguing guys , any opinion is welcome... I was raised in a way that if you don't have anything good to say than don't say anything at all and treat others the same way you wanted to be treated.

Yes the price is not something funny , I see knives same quality go for 500$+ even today I saw one knife relatively the same go for 900$
I'll put it this way , how much is about 3 weeks of work , hours of filing in summer heat , hours of sanding , forging in 35c heat blowing with a handcrank , more sanding and filing , tapering , getting your head cracked to line up the holes and angles , a few days of sanding and finishing the handle , hours sharpening, hours of stitching and tooling, worth for you? You are paying premium price for a premium item , which doesnt even have one single micro scratch on it. plus all the costs of materials.


----------



## Joe

@chemikle It looks like a well built tool that will stand up to a lot of work. Good work man!


----------



## StratMaster

chemikle said:


> Thank you everyone for your nice words , really means a lot and I appreciate it a lot.
> Stop arguing guys , any opinion is welcome... I was raised in a way that if you don't have anything good to say than don't say anything at all and treat others the same way you wanted to be treated.
> 
> Yes the price is not something funny , I see knives same quality go for 500$+ even today I saw one knife relatively the same go for 900$
> I'll put it this way , how much is about 3 weeks of work , hours of filing in summer heat , hours of sanding , forging in 35c heat blowing with a handcrank , more sanding and filing , tapering , getting your head cracked to line up the holes and angles , a few days of sanding and finishing the handle , hours sharpening, hours of stitching and tooling, worth for you? You are paying premium price for a premium item , which doesnt even have one single micro scratch on it. plus all the costs of materials.


No doubt we will get to see it in action in your next video!


----------



## Prepared One

I always enjoy your posts @chemikle, you have skills. I couldn't do something like a knife from scratch to save my life. Forget about the 200 bucks, quality always gets it's price.


----------



## chemikle

Prepared One said:


> I always enjoy your posts @chemikle, you have skills. I couldn't do something like a knife from scratch to save my life. Forget about the 200 bucks, quality always gets it's price.


Thank you very much buddy , I always appreciate your kind words !


----------



## The Tourist

@Prepared One, price is not always a sign, it's your polisher.

One of my defensive knives cost me 22 bucks. (Click on the picture to make it larger).


----------



## Prepared One

The Tourist said:


> @Prepared One, price is not always a sign, it's your polisher.
> 
> One of my defensive knives cost me 22 bucks. (Click on the picture to make it larger).
> 
> View attachment 81779


Not always, for sure. I am all about functionality at a reasonable price, but I am willing to pay, and have paid, a premium price for good craftsmanship. Hell, I carry the Kershaw assisted folder or a Kershaw auto that will do most anything I need. Are they the best out there? Nope, functional at a good price.


----------



## chemikle

guys price is always a subject to argue , for example why would you buy a 200$ cigar when you can buy a 20$ one which is relatively same quality, why would you buy a 200k $ g wagen when you can buy a toyota 70s brand new for 35k$ why would you buy a 200k $ holland&holland royal when you can buy a 3000$ benelli , all of this things I mention , from practical point of view are almost the same , I can shoot the same pheasant with a 500$ soviet shotgun , 3000$ italian shotgun and a 200k $ handmade english shotgun , there is a chart in everything when you go a bit expensive the the quality and durability get better but at a certain price point you dont get as much bang for the buck for paying extra , all the extra goes in handworks , brand and all that stuff which from practical point of view doesnt matter. 
A mora HD for me can do 99% of things any other super high end knives can do with all of those premium super steel and etc. you are paying for the esthetics more then functionality when going custom


----------



## Tango2X

You crafted what you wanted, and did a fine job.
Enjoy the fruits of your labor
If you make another like that, that you don' want----


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Nice work.
If it was fro me I'd like a slightly longer blade. I like how to grip necks down 3/4 ways back, looks comfortable.


----------



## ekim

Prepared One said:


> Not always, for sure. I am all about functionality at a reasonable price, but I am willing to pay, and have paid, a premium price for good craftsmanship. Hell, I carry the Kershaw assisted folder or a Kershaw auto that will do most anything I need. Are they the best out there? Nope, functional at a good price.
> 
> View attachment 81781


I'd take the Kershaw Auto in a heart beat, very similar to the one I have had for a while now, but mine is an el cheapo and took a while to get it working properly. Since I don't care a knife now there is no need to get a better one.


----------



## Smitty901

You should apply for a shot at Forged in Fire. One of only about 2-3 shows worth watching on TV. It would be fun to see it tested. looks like it would function well to me I like a knife simple That is why my knife is a Buck 119.


----------



## Kauboy

The Tourist said:


> @Prepared One, price is not always a sign, it's your polisher.
> 
> One of my defensive knives cost me 22 bucks. (Click on the picture to make it larger).
> 
> View attachment 81779


To be fair, a polish doesn't mean much on its own either.
My Beretta PX4 has a mirror finish on the slide from my polishing it.
It won't cut a damn thing.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist

Kauboy said:


> My Beretta PX4 has a mirror finish on the slide from my polishing it. It won't cut a damn thing.


Something is wrong. A Samurai sword was made of mostly iron, and it's sharper than a scalpel.

When you hold it in the light, is there a reflection on the edge? Is the edge straight down the middle of the blade blank?

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Kauboy

The Tourist said:


> Something is wrong. A Samurai sword was made of mostly iron, and it's sharper than a scalpel.
> 
> When you hold it in the light, is there a reflection on the edge? Is the edge straight down the middle of the blade blank?
> 
> Do you have a picture?


I sure do!









:devil:


----------



## mobius999

Beautiful knife! Looks almost exactly like one I have from Condor. Except for the shine, since mine is 1095CV. And the sheath, since Condor makes plain leather sheaths.

FYI, for anyone that's never heard of Condor, I highly recommend them. I was turned on to them a few years ago, own a few now, and am highly impressed. Make sure to check out the story under "About Us", I found it interesting. They put out some quality knives for about 1/2 to 1/3 what I'd expect to pay for the same from other companies.

CONDOR Tool & Knife


----------



## The Tourist

Looks like the joke was on me. Good one guys.

There are so many knives on the market I cannot keep them straight by the numbers. But to be fair, I often hear this complaint. It's usually by a new sharpener, and some foreign steels are very soft.

But on this one, you got me. Even I got a laugh!


----------

